

Don’t Ask “What Are You Good At?”, Ask “What Are You Willing to Get Good At?” - avenger123
http://calnewport.com/blog/2013/04/10/in-choosing-a-job-dont-ask-what-are-you-good-at-ask-instead-what-are-you-willing-to-get-good-at/
In Choosing a Job: Don’t Ask “What Are You Good At?”, Ask Instead “What Are You Willing to Get Good At?”
======
jdietrich
Ronnie Coleman is the greatest bodybuilder of all time and arguably one of the
greatest athletes of all time. He won Mr Olympia eight times and, for better
or worse, permanently redefined the limits of human muscular development.

Coleman never had any particular desire to compete as a bodybuilder. He
started strength training while working as a police officer, at the suggestion
of a colleague. He entered his first contest only because the gym owner Brian
Dobson offered him free membership to do so. It simply never occurred to
Coleman that he was a natural-born champion - he didn't know enough about
bodybuilding to realise that he had truly exceptional talent.

